# Portland Trail Blazers vs. Cleveland Cavaliers



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Cleveland Cavaliers</font></font></center>

<center>1-13-03
TV: FSNW








*<font color=red>VS</font>*







</center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_







*VS*
















*VS*















*VS*








</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (21-14) Cleveland (8-30)*</font></center>


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*The new STREAK begins tonight!*

Tonight the Blazers will give the spanking all of you have been calling for! They will be pissed about losing to Denver and rested, bad combination for the Cavs.

Blazers by 20+ tonight!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I should hope so. I really get scared when Portland plays teams in last place. Those teams always seem to play their best ball against the Blazers.

However, I do see Portland winning tonight! Should be a fun one for the fans to watch!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Cavs hold Sonics to eight in fourth quarter *GULP! * :uhoh:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

You all should still win. Cavs generally will go through a spell where their offense is a mess and defense sucks. Not only that but they play poorly on back ends of back to back. And, Wagner has a bruise on his heel which limited him to 10 minutes last night. Of course I still think that the game will be closer than 20 points.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*The Cavs game is critical.*

Well, as critical as any Cavs game can be, I guess. Portland is only .500 in our last six games, with losses against lowly Denver and Chicago. 

Yeah, that Spurs game is keeping my finger away from the panic button, but losing against the Cavaliers would be an enormous embarrassment.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

This game is by no means a gimme. Portland needs to make a statement tonight and crush this Cav team. Winning on a last second shot is not going to cut it tonight! Portland needs to win with big numbers tonight!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

As tight as games have been, I would say any game is critical, most of the games they have won since the streak began were no more than a 2 posession difference. Real tight, which means every game is critical in my book.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Things that worry me about cavs game*

1. Darius Miles always killed us when with the Clippers. Hopefully he will not do so tonight.

2. Ricky Davis..he is capable of killing a lot of teams on his own.

3. Zidrunas Ilgauskas-very similar to Sabonis, and tends to play very hard against Sabonis because Sabonis was his idle when he was growing up.

4. Blazers have played very badly against very bad teams.

5. If you look at who has been hot in the last 10 games, one of the teams listed is NOT the Blazers. It is all teams we are competing against (Phoenix, Sacramento, Dallas, San Antonio). If the Blazers fold now, they may never catch these teams down the stretch.

hasoos


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I really think the Cavs will win. Our guys have no respect for them and they are loaded with talent. I'm also really worried about the Grizzlies. I watched them play the Kings last night. They fight to the final buzzer. They're a very good team

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

The thing is, Basketball is not a battle of records, it's a battle of the players on the court. People seem to think that a 21-14 record should beat an 8-30 record. BUt the records don't compete on the court, the players do. And the Cavs have players.

Go Blazers


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm very worried about the Cleveland game tonight. I have a bad feeling the Blazers are about to embark on a funk....


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

The Blazers will win 6 games the rest of the year.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

You mean at least 6 right.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> You mean at least 6 right.


I was sarcastically springboarding onto the previous posts in this thread.

The Blazers need to be concerned about this, they can't do that. they lose to the so-and-so's, they can't get up for the dogs....yada, yada, yada.......  

Six wins - period.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Six wins - period.


'Nuff said. :grinning:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I expect the Blazers to have a good shooting night tonight. They haven't shot well from the outside for a few games and they are due.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Almost half time... holy cow.. what an outing so far!


I just want to say... I really like Daniels and DA and appreciate their hustle and diving after balls. And they haev great attitudes for team play.

if any of our players do get dealt for anyone...
I hope its Damon, McInnis, and maybe Patterson and Wells




3:44 to play... Blazers up big...

I am sorry. McInnis has to go.... he is terribly disappointing!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> I am sorry. McInnis has to go.... he is terribly disappointing!


Did I miss something? He was in in the first half as the Blazers built their big lead going into halftime (+12 in the first half after he subbed in for Pippen).

He wasn't great, but he was certainly better than 90% of the backup PG efforts this season.

I can understand making this statement after a loss or a game where McInnis does something wrong, but after a 24 point win?

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: The new STREAK begins tonight!*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Tonight the Blazers will give the spanking all of you have been calling for! They will be pissed about losing to Denver and rested, bad combination for the Cavs.
> 
> Blazers by 20+ tonight!


Give the man a cigar!

Also, Pip had another fine game. 16 points on 6-8 shooting, 6 boards and 6 assists in only 25 minutes. That's quality minutes, and keeps him rested.

In my opinion, Pippen's minutes are being managed perfectly. He's getting enough to have major impact on games, sometimes he plays a lot of minutes in key games...but overall, mileage is staying low enough that he hasn't, yet, picked up any little injuries.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Wow!*

I just got in, but looking at the boxscore - well, a couple of things stick out, especially about the bench play:

Woods goes 7-9 from the field. Randolph goes 6-7 from the field with 9 rebounds. Daniels with 9 assists, 3 steals and 0 turnovers. Those are great numbers for starters in this league, much less seeing all 3 from reserves in the same game!

32 team assists. 11 steals for the team and only 11 turnovers. 57.7% shooting for the team - 45.5% from behind the arc. After all the calls for a blowout, it's nice to see the Blazers come through with one.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

And Jeff McInnis in 23 minutes, 3-5 shooting which is good, 1 rebound, but 4 turnovers... 

the turnovers concern me! He usually does not get that many. He has had a good assist-turnover ratio in the past.

I am preferrng AD right now....


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I am preferrng AD right now....


Me, too. But that's this week.....

Seriously, it's a matter of "who's playing better this week." As the season goes on, I think we'll see PT go back and forth between them, with the one playing better getting more time on the court.

That is, of course, unless one gets dealt.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I guess that is the luxury we have with depth. We can afford to see who is hot and who is not...

I still like Jeff's and AD's height. They are both lots better than Eric Barkley for sure!

Even if you are having a bad offensive game, you can still play D.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Speaking of backup point guards, does anyone miss Rick Brunson? 

I sure do! :rofl:


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow, that game was one long highlight reel for the Blazers....looked like the Globetrotters against the Washington Generals. Cleveland is an embarrasment....they have some young talent, but I can't stand guys like Davis or Miles who throw down a monster dunk and act all cool....when their team is down by 30.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Wow!*



> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>
> ... Woods goes 7-9 from the field. Randolph goes 6-7 from the field with 9 rebounds. ... Those are great numbers for starters in this league....


Be sure to watch the highlights SCBF... Zach and Q shoould look pretty good on the highlight reels...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: The new STREAK begins tonight!*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> In my opinion, Pippen's minutes are being managed perfectly. He's getting enough to have major impact on games, sometimes he plays a lot of minutes in key games...but overall, mileage is staying low enough that he hasn't, yet, picked up any little injuries.


I got the Cav's feed on he game sort of enjoyed it as their announcers progressed from gossip mongers to out and out proclaimers of the romp of the TrailBlazers as the game went along. In the middle they had a great quote from PIP that I can only hope was recent along the lines of- "go ahead Mo, ride me" in response to his recent increase in minutes.

STOMP


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Just saw SportsCenter*



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Be sure to watch the highlights SCBF... Zach and Q shoould look pretty good on the highlight reels...


Nothing shown of Zach by ESPN tonight. They showed Pippen with a layup and a 3-pointer. They showed 2 dunks by Qyntel. And the breakaway by Patterson who threw down a 360 dunk! Awesome!

I'll be taping NBA Tonight. Hopefully they'll have a few more highlights.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> You all should still win. Cavs generally will go through a spell where their offense is a mess and defense sucks. Not only that but they play poorly on back ends of back to back. And, Wagner has a bruise on his heel which limited him to 10 minutes last night. Of course I still think that the game will be closer than 20 points.


Okay I was right about how the Cavs would play (badly) but I was wrong about the final score (closer than 20). The Cavs were horrible defensively last night and unfortunately nobody could hit a shot either. The who second half was just extended garbage time. The Blazers looked good however. Dang, you all have alot of really good talent on your bench.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

The Outlaw ~ That is very true of the Portland bench. This year it seems that bench players are getting more minutes than in years past. Randolph and Woods are seeing more and more playing time. This is only going to help with the Blazers later in the season and into next.


----------

